# Fun Sunday



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Is that a heating pipe that split? If so you are in for a lot more fun:no:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Is that a heating pipe that split? If so you are in for a lot more fun:no:


Yup all those pics were damage done from hot water baseboard pipes bursting. 
I'll take as much as I can


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Did you get their insurance involved? How trashed is the system? Boiler freeze up too?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Did you get their insurance involved? How trashed is the system? Boiler freeze up
> 
> No insurance claims yet. The boiler was fine. Just a piece in the garage that froze. Hopefully they call this week so we can put some antifreeze in it.
> 
> The other boiler might be going threw insurance


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Steel boiler junk.. System 2000 = junk

I'd say they get that junk in on the claim.. Just because it's holding water pressure doesn't mean it's not damaged (welds and such)


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Steel boiler junk.. System 2000 = junk I'd say they get that junk in on the claim.. Just because it's holding water pressure doesn't mean it's not damaged (welds and such)


I have to go there Monday. They had a frozen oil line that I couldn't blow out. So we got 10 gallons Of diesel fuel. That boiler blew out so much steam out of the relief valve I couldn't see a thing. Scared the **** out of me.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I have to go there Monday. They had a frozen oil line that I couldn't blow out. So we got 10 gallons Of diesel fuel. That boiler blew out so much steam out of the relief valve I couldn't see a thing. Scared the **** out of me.



No doubt, doesn't sound cool... 

Outside oil tank? We used to sell kero blend to some ppl back in the day.. Couldn't afford it now a days. We just treat out outside tank costumers with "hot" additive


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That doesn't happen here


----------

